# Perl 5.26.3 or Perl 5.30?



## Aknot (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello,

My FreeBSD says that lang/perl5.26 is the default version , the UPDATING says that lang/perl5.30 is the default version.

When running `portmaster -o lang/perl5.30 lang/perl5.26` I'm getting this (see image).

Which one is the default version, and which one is recommended to use??


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2019)

Alldo said:


> My FreeBSD says that lang/perl5.26 is the default version


Update your ports tree.



Alldo said:


> Which one is the default version,


Perl 5.30.


----------



## Aknot (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks,

Should I run "`portmaster -f pkg shlib -qR libperl.so.5.26`" as well?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2019)

Follow the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

